# Minnie Mouse



## GrannyRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Could anyone advise where to buy a knitted Minnie Mouse toy pattern. I have a very old knitted Mickey and a crochet pattern of both toys but so far have not tracked down anything at all on Minnie (knitted). Thanks.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

You might be able to google this one or try ebay but as you can see the only difference is the dress and bow and some eye lashes which should be easy enough based on you Mickey pattern.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/leisure-arts-3293-disney-home-mickey-and-minnie-dolls
Here is a free chart for Minnie too:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/minnie-mouse-2
also this little crochet one on etsy
http://www.etsy.com/listing/65354385/mini-minnie-mouse-10-inches-pdf-crochet


----------



## linnypin (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi there,
I have designed a knitting Pattern for Minnie Mouse for vervaco and she comes in a complete kit along with her dress and pants.


----------



## GrannyRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you for your quick reply. I had found your pattern while on google and also sent quite a few emails to Disney, Phildar etc. without response. I do not wish to buy the whole kit, but, just the pattern. All of my toys are knitted in inexpensive washable acrylic and end up donated to the charity shops. As an old age pensioner, the outlay for your whole kit would be extravagant.
Thanks!


----------



## GrannyRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you for your quick reply but I have already covered those areas over the last month and have come to the conclusion that there is not a knitted pattern available for Minnie. I may have to adapt my Mickey pattern, although he is a much larger toy than I wish to knit.
Thank you!


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

wow. linnypin... this is very cute. Good job!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

linnypin, where can your minnie mouse kit be found?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

That's an adorable Minnie.


----------



## linnypin (Dec 8, 2012)

thanks she is great fun to knit


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Linnypin- thank you for your response to the question regarding the Disney character patterns. Now please tell us how to obtain the KITS? I searched vervaco and did not find them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## linnypin (Dec 8, 2012)

I am sorry to say that these patterns got discontinued when Vervaco lost the licence for Disney.
The patterns have to sit here in my office it is such a shame.


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KNITTING-PATTERN-DOLL-TOY-MICKEY-MOUSE-78-/290911746922?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item43bbb0fb6a


----------



## akastyle7 (Dec 3, 2017)

That is ashame. I have been lucky enough to find the Winnie and Tigger kits. They are truly awesome. Please let us know if the patterns ever become available. 
Thank you


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

gozolady said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KNITTING-PATTERN-DOLL-TOY-MICKEY-MOUSE-78-/290911746922?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item43bbb0fb6a


This listing is no longer available on E-Bay !

:sm13:


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a Micky pattern that was easily converted to Minnie by using finer wool and smaller needles and adding eye lashes.I have never yet come across a knitted minne pattern only crochet.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

What I love about KPers. Even thought they may not come up with an answer for you, they will certainly check every nook and cranny
to try and fine an answer. In my past experience knitting and crocheting I have not seen a Minnie Mouse Pattern, However, I have used the Mickey Mouse Pattern and as jemima said, finer yarn, adding a bow and skirt, some eyelashes and changing her shoe pattern and............here's Minnie.
Good luck. If you ever find a pattern please post it.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I would love to know why a micky knitting was created but never one for Minnie.


----------



## harrisa (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi, could you let me have a copy of your Mickey Mouse knitting pattern please, I have tried everywhere and cat get a knitting pattern of Mickey, if I see a Minnie I will let you know. Thankyou.
Isabella


----------



## harrisa (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi, I have looked all over for a Mickey knitting pattern, do you think you could let me have a copy please , Thankyou.


----------



## Biskit (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi, what pattern did you use for mickey?


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I have still got micky mouse knitting pattern which i can send if you send your email via PM.Also i have got a micky minnie knitting pattern converted from dutch to english by a kind KP friend.


----------



## Biskit (Sep 19, 2019)

Jemima, I have send you a PM


----------

